# '91 Stanza Problems



## blsimpson (Apr 1, 2007)

I have had this car for a while now, and I really enjoy driving it. Unfortunatly, my little brother had it before me, and killed it, and I have been left to pick up the pieces.  

I have already replaced both front struts, and strut mounts (long story), and other minor maintenance. Now for my problems: (Manual Tranny)

The front right head light will not turn on. I have already checked the bulb, and the fuses (that I can find), and all of them are in good working order. Strange thig is, when I turn the brights on, it comes on for a second or two, then starts fading out, till it goes out completly.

My Radiator fans will not come on either. Same thing with the fuses. I do know though that this could be a number of things, like the thermostat, wiring, Etc.

When I am driving the car anywhere, and I ease up off the accelerator, but not all the way, the car starts bucking crazy like, until I give it more gas. Could this be a fuel pump thing? Not giving it enough?

Also, when the car is sitting at idle, either just starting it, or at a light or whatever, the RPMs drop way below where they are supposed to be, and would kill the car, if I didnt give it gas.

Anyone have any ideas on things I can check for for all that? Thanks in advance by the way.

ben


----------



## Oric (Apr 25, 2007)

Concerning the rough idleing, I had that same problem in my Stanza and in my hardbody. A tune-up solved that problem.


----------



## blsimpson (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for that. I plan on getting one of those eventually. 

I was able to take care of the lights and radiator fans. It turned out the switch on the steering column was completely fried. the guy that replaced it said that he was surprised any of the lights worked. He also swapped out the relay switch, which took care of the fans. Cost me $350 bucks.

Now on to the Exhaust gasket replacement, which just keeps getting worse, and the tune-up. 

One more thing, I am looking at installing a short-shifter, but cant seem to find one that fits this car, with out major modifications. Anyone know of one?

ben


----------

